# Vans Revere 13/14 - Opinions



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> No experience with the Revere model, but my Vans Fargos from three years ago packed out a LOT. Might want to keep that in mind.


I believe the liners in Vans boots changed a lot this year from what I have found. There are not a lot of reviews out there though. Wiredsport had some video on this years Infuse boots, which seem very similar to the Revere.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

In the saga that was my boot buying purchase i actually purchased the Revere for one evening and wore them around the appartment. I bought 1.5 sizes down from my actual foot size and i just could not do it, they were excruciatingly uncomfortable whereas the K2 Maysis i actually bought fitted very very snuggly but comfortably (eventually) in 1.5 sizes down. What does this mean for you? Well not much aside from i would say that intially at least they are on the smaller side and that Vans seem to have got narrower. The only other thing i will mention is that the decided factor in them being just too tight was nto the toes or the width but rather a very uncomfortable ankle pinch at the back which left me with a searing pain.

This was however for a boot 1.5 sizes smaller than my shoe size so bear that in mind.

Aside from my own fit issues i would say they are pretty much the perfect boot if you like laces but want great heel hold. Personally i prefer boa and feel the K2/Ride heel hold system is superior but just my 2 cents.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Klang180 said:


> In the saga that was my boot buying purchase i actually purchased the Revere for one evening and wore them around the appartment. I bought 1.5 sizes down from my actual foot size and i just could not do it, they were excruciatingly uncomfortable whereas the K2 Maysis i actually bought fitted very very snuggly but comfortably (eventually) in 1.5 sizes down. What does this mean for you? Well not much aside from i would say that intially at least they are on the smaller side and that Vans seem to have got narrower. The only other thing i will mention is that the decided factor in them being just too tight was nto the toes or the width but rather a very uncomfortable ankle pinch at the back which left me with a searing pain.
> 
> This was however for a boot 1.5 sizes smaller than my shoe size so bear that in mind.
> 
> Aside from my own fit issues i would say they are pretty much the perfect boot if you like laces but want great heel hold. Personally i prefer boa and feel the K2/Ride heel hold system is superior but just my 2 cents.



Cool, I appreciate the feed back. I have super narrow girl feet so the width was not and issue. Also, the ones I put on had the j bars in, which narrows the heel even more. I walked around for 15min I would say and they were snug, but never hurt. I have Ride boots ride now, and my heel is starting to lift, thus the change. The Ride inner lace system is really the shit, hands down. I tried on Burton, Ride and Vans today and the inner lace goes to Ride for sure. Though with that being said I feel like the Vans boa for the instep has serious potential to keep you locked in there.

I suppose I was just looking for red flags like they fell apart in two days or something crazy like that. Boots really come down to the rider for sure. It would seem I have already talked myself into these, so I am just going to go for it. I'll report back after a few days riding in them though.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a pair of Revere's from last year and while I really didnt ride them too much (my feet are just too wide for them), they were unbelievably supportive and felt really adjustable all the way throughout the boot.. I was really disappointed that my feet were too wide as they seemed like a really high quality boot.
Now I have a pair of them just collecting dust - they were the Numbered series too.. so nice. Too bad theyre 9 1/2 or 10's


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I have put too 4-5 hour days in mine so far and I love them. The first day there was some discomfort for sure. Breaking in boots blows.... Second day I had almost no discomfort and I am sure it will just get better. The BoA they have in the instep is the shit, just so locked into that boot. You could not lift you heel if your life depended on it. I need a solid 5 more days to make a full opinion, but so far so good.


----------

